

Kate in 4.11 - accolon
http://kate-editor.org/2013/09/09/kate-in-4-11/

======
accolon
And Kate for KDE 4.12 has already several features in the pipe: \-
[http://kate-editor.org/2013/09/06/kate-vim-progress/](http://kate-
editor.org/2013/09/06/kate-vim-progress/) \- [http://kate-
editor.org/2013/09/09/multi-line-text-editing-in...](http://kate-
editor.org/2013/09/09/multi-line-text-editing-in-kate/)

